# Going Camping Over The 4Th



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

We will be going up to the rustic timbers Door county campground Egg Harbor Wisconsin. over the 4th of July weekend if anyone else is there please stop in and say hi. we will be in site 42


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have a great time in Door County, we will miss you by just a week. We will also be staying at the Door County Camping Retreat in Egg Harbor. I bet the fireworks over Sister Bay (our favorite of the little towns) will be amazing! Have a wonderful time!


----------

